# Emblem Delete



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

X2065 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of a custom grill without space for the logo. I wanted to do a full emblem delete for my 2017 Cruze hatch and am having trouble finding an upper grill, the one between the front bumper and the hood, that is a complete grill.
> If there are any alternatives that might need a little conforming that would work too, just curious.


I know the Gen I's can be modified with Holden parts, but am not sure about Gen II's


----------

